# Tourin' Canada (AND BEYOND)!



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Birds of Wales is going on tour this week!

We'll be hitting everywhere from Nanaimo, to Winnipeg!

This will be my 1st full on Canadian tour, but certainly not my first, as i've been to Europe more times than I can remember (Guiness induced coma).

Right after we get back from these Canadian dates, we'll be playing a CMW showcase, then days later, leaving for SXSW in Texas!

Heres a list of the dates:

-VANCOUVER, BC - Thursday Feb 26th - Biltmore Cabaret w/MISHKA
-VICTORIA, BC - Friday Feb 27th - Sugar Nightclub w/MISHKA
-NANAIMO, BC - Saturday Feb 28th - Spice Lounge w/MISHKA
-WHISTLER, BC - Sunday March 1st - Garfinkles w/MISHKA
-CANMORE, AL - Tuesday March 3rd - Communitea w/MISHKA
-EDMONTON, AL -Wednesday March 4th - The Brixx w/MISHKA
-CALGARY, Al - Thursday March 5th - Gateway Bar(SAIT Campus) w/MISHKA
-SASKATOON, SA - Friday March 6th - Amigos w/MISHKA
-WINNIPEG, MAN - Saturday March 7th - Park Theatre w/MISHKA
-TORONTO, ON - Thursday March 12th - Black Betty - CMW Festival
-AUSTIN, TX - Thursday March 20th - Submerged - SXSW Festival


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Awesome... Hope the weather treats you right.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh, i forgot to mention, we're touring with a guy named Mishka - You can check him out here: <a href="http://mishka.com/">mishka.com</a> - and check out our myspace here: <a href="http://myspace.com/birdsofwales/">myspace.com/birdsofwales</a>.

It'd be really great to see some fellow GuitarsCanada members - I'll be more than happy to talk gear over a pint!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I hope so too!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hope you all have a great tour Mike. :wave:

I have always wanted to go to Austin to check out the music scene...it is apparently awesome (according to a friend that has been there).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Stop in Sudbury, northern Ontario people love a good show! I listened to some clips of your band, I'm a new fan.

Good luck.

matt


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

:food-smiley-015:

way to go man. Have fun. Don't forget to have someone take some pix along the way.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

DUDE!

I'm totally a germaphobe when i'm on tour... BUT...

In the 5 European tours i've been on, i've gotten eye infections 3 times... Good advice for anyone who is going to be doing any type of touring!!!!!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Congrats on the tour - you're living the dream! Keep us informed on how it goes.

Too bad you dont have any Ottawa dates. I'd love to see you guys live.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

Paul said:


> Eat healthy. It is easy to get into the habit of the daily burger, and that'll knock the life out of you quicker than you think.


Years ago a drummer in band I was on the road with convinced me to try going vegetarian on the road. Man, that was an eye opener. It really helped me get through the last few weeks in the van. You just don't feel so heavy and weighed down. I revert to my carnivore ways now at home, but to this day I still avoid the meat when traveling.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Last year when we were recording our disc - our producer pretty much insisted on finishing a 12 of Stella's before the end of the day - he didn't have to pay for it anyway....

I'm still trying to loose that weight! (the Steamrollers burrito's, and the Taco Del Mar)


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Congrats on the tour - you're living the dream! Keep us informed on how it goes.
> 
> Too bad you dont have any Ottawa dates. I'd love to see you guys live.


We just played a gig with a band from Ottawa called Amos the Transparent - theres a good chance there will be some shows in Ottawa in the coming months....


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I believe one of my friends plays guitar in Amos the transparent!

Did you meet a chubby guy named james who plays either a tele or a les paul these days into hopefully still his mesa dual rec halfstack? in which case, im thinking of the right band name haha.

Have fun on the road - my life's dream is to tour, even if it's a short mini one.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Do you know if the show in Toronto will be 19+ only? I'd be very interested in going if it isn't.


----------



## Groovious (Nov 2, 2008)

flashPUNK said:


> Birds of Wales is going on tour this week!
> 
> We'll be hitting everywhere from Nanaimo, to Winnipeg!
> 
> ...


This is great. Mishka sounds just awesome. There is a good chance I am going to see you guys at the Gate.:rockon2:


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Sorry guys,
i had the tour schedule wrong:

-VANCOUVER, BC - Thursday Feb 26th - Biltmore Cabaret w/MISHKA
-VICTORIA, BC - Friday Feb 27th - Sugar Nightclub w/MISHKA
-NANAIMO, BC - Saturday Feb 28th - Spice Lounge w/MISHKA
-WHISTLER, BC - Sunday March 1st - Garfinkles w/MISHKA
-CANMORE, AL - Tuesday March 3rd - Communitea w/MISHKA
-EDMONTON, AL -Wednesday March 4th - The Brixx w/MISHKA
-CALGARY, Al - Thursday March 5th - Gateway Bar(SAIT Campus) w/MISHKA
-SASKATOON, SA - Friday March 6th - Amigos w/MISHKA
-WINNIPEG, MAN - Saturday March 7th - Park Theatre w/MISHKA
-TORONTO, ON - Thursday March 12th - Black Betty - CMW Festival
-AUSTIN, TX - Thursday March 20th - Submerged - SXSW Festival


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

well as they say "break a leg"...............good luck Mike ..........that is an extremely tight schedule, and I suppose you are already on your way.........cheers
Gerry


----------

